# Petition Radeonphysx by Regeneration



## klefreak (16. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Da ich regelmäßig auf NGOHQ.com unterwegs bin, um auch ja alle Neuigkeiten hinsichtlich des Radeon PhysX Projektes mitzubekommen ist es nun wieder mal an der Zeit ein kleines Update zu geben.

Kurz vor dem Jahreswechsel gab es von Regeneration die Ankündigung dass bald wieder Informationen kommen werden, doch die Zeit verging und nichts passierte.

Dieser Tread auf NGOHQ.com (ati-physx-vaporizes.html)  jedoch bietet endlich wieder kleine Informationshäppchen fur uns PhysXwartenden. 

Regeneration lässt dort zwischen den Zeilen erahnen, dass Nvidia aber auch AMD derzeit kein Interesse an einer solchen Lösung des Physikproblems haben, er schreibt sogar von einer Überwachung seitens Nvidia.



			
				regeneration schrieb:
			
		

> I do not want to be forced to close our website because of legal issues, and we would like to provide perfect final product without causing any problems. The fog above this specific project is because companies like Nvidia are monitoring this site and its forums on daily basis. Take in mind that Nvidia could "block" our software – so do not expect us to provide public betas and whitepapers.



Auch diese Stelle klingt vielversprechend:



			
				regeneration schrieb:
			
		

> Again, the project is still under development as we are adding support for X86 processors. Another thing I can tell is… since Palit was the only manufacturer to support our efforts and us; we are considering giving them temporary exclusivity as a reward.
> 
> A news update will be available somewhere soon.




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hier gibt es nun die passende Petition, um Rege vielleicht etwas den Rücken zu stärken.

PHYSX for all Gamers (Nvidia+AMD) Petition


mfg Klefreak



hier noch die Links zu den alten News:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/pcghx-news/24270-radeon-physx-geht-hier-vor-sich.html

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/pcghx-news/19509-physx-amd-radeon-es-geht-zuegig-voran.html


----------



## exa (21. Januar 2009)

wer hat schon unterschrieben??? ich bin dabei...


----------



## D!str(+)yer (21. Januar 2009)

Auch wenn ich jetzt wieder im Grünen Lager bin und ich leider nicht glaube das es was bringt hab ich mich auch eingetragen!

Das ist ne Schweinerei das es sowas nur exclusiv für NVidia gibt!


----------



## Player007 (21. Januar 2009)

Jo hab auch unterschrieben. Will auch PhysX 

Gruß


----------



## Iifrit Tambuur-san (21. Januar 2009)

*signed*


----------



## Sash (21. Januar 2009)

wieso? sorry aber dann holt euch ne nvidia. immerhin haben die die firma für teures geld aufgekauft, nicht amd/ati..


----------



## MB-present (21. Januar 2009)

- gelöscht -


----------



## Sash (21. Januar 2009)

grade weils einer freier markt ist geht sowas. nur durch eine staatliche kontrolle oder so würde es so laufen das alle chiphersteller dies hätten. aber nvidia ist halt die bessere firma, die arbeiten mit fast allen spiele-publishern zusammen, die haben die rechte für physx für zig millionen aufgekauft. und nun sollen die, was sie teuer erworben haben mit ihrer dummen konkurenz teilen weil die es selber nicht gebacken bekommen was anderes auf dem markt zu bringen? hallo? vielleicht läßt nvidia ati dran teilhaben wenn die nvidia dafür entsprechend entlohnen.. aber das werden die genau so wenig tun wie die zusammenarbeit mit den meisten publishern.. das sind für mich auch sehr entscheidene gründe wieso ich nie eine ati kaufen würde..


----------



## MB-present (21. Januar 2009)

- gelöscht -


----------



## Sash (21. Januar 2009)

ok ich geb dir dann recht, also wieso dann diesen thread? erst heulen weil nicht haben und dann drüber meckern weils kacke ist wenn mans doch nicht als ati-fan bekommen kann?


----------



## MB-present (21. Januar 2009)

- gelöscht -


----------



## Kelemvor (21. Januar 2009)

vergiss die kommentare von Sash, ich hab mir auch vor kurzem die grüne gegönnt, und trotzdem 
unterschreibe ich die petition. 

freie physik für jedermann ! erleichterts doch auch den spieleentwicklern.


----------



## Player007 (21. Januar 2009)

Kelemvor schrieb:


> freie physik für jedermann ! erleichterts doch auch den spieleentwicklern.



Das ist der springende Punkt 
Die Spieleentwickler können es sich nicht leisten, eine Gruppe von Spielern auszugrenzen, nur weil sie nicht die passende Hardware besitzen.

Gruß


----------



## Uziflator (21. Januar 2009)

*signed*

Bin dabei!


----------



## Sash (21. Januar 2009)

naja es liegt wie ich schon sagte nicht an nvidia oder den publishern, sondern immer nur ati. die machen nix.. das könnt ihr nvidia nicht vorwerfen.


----------



## cubbi223 (21. Januar 2009)

Hoffe das NV und ATi  sich beide einigen. Aber CUDA erfordert genau Harware Daten..... Glaube nicht das ATI das ein geht, NV seine Technik freihaus zu liefern. Hoffe das Thema erledigt sich mit DX 11 von selbt.
*bin trotzdem dabei falls nicht*

Achso und ich hab beide Lager ATI und NV


----------



## exa (21. Januar 2009)

Sash schrieb:


> naja es liegt wie ich schon sagte nicht an nvidia oder den publishern, sondern immer nur ati. die machen nix.. das könnt ihr nvidia nicht vorwerfen.



es soll an ati liegen, das die spielemacher kein physX nutzen??? na du bist mir einer...


----------



## Sash (21. Januar 2009)

ne, das ati da nichts macht. nvidia arbeitet mit den publishern eng zusammen, deswegen wirds immer mehr an physx games geben. aber ati bleibt aussen vor, weil, wie gesagt, die nix machen. deswegen gehört für ein gamer ati in die tonne und nvidia in den pc. da die mit so gut wie allen publishern zusammen arbeiten. und man kann nicht von nvidia verlangen das sie ihre physx techn. ati schenken. da muß ati denen ein gutes angebot bereiten, nicht andersrum.


----------



## exa (21. Januar 2009)

naja, es würde aber auch ziemlich wenig bringen, wenn ati mit den publishern zusammenarbeitet wenn ich deine argumentation richtig verstanden habe, die müssten viel eher dann mit nvidia arbeiten...

und bitte bitte lass diese fan boy sprüche!!! nur weil es von ati noch keine physik gibt muss man die karten noch LLLLLLLLLLLLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANGE nicht in die tonne treten...

btw, bevor es wieder anfängt: ich hab ne GTX260 im rechner


----------



## Brzeczek (21. Januar 2009)

ich auch ^^ aber biss jetzt waren es nur 64 ......


----------



## boss3D (21. Januar 2009)

Ich unterschreibe erst, wenn PhysX mal einen Nutzen hat, was aber nie passieren wird, da es früher, oder später sowieso von HAVOK verdrängt werden wird ... 

Mir ist DX10.1 auf Radeons jedenfalls weitaus leiber, als das nutzlose PhysX. 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## doceddy (21. Januar 2009)

Auch wenn ich eine Ati habe, so werde ich da nicht mitmachen. NVidia hats gekauft, NVidia hat das Recht, die Technik nur für ihre Grakas zu verwenden.

Schreibt doch eine Petition an Porsche, damit sie ihre Motoren an KIA verschenken. Oder an USA, damit sie uns ihre Waffentechnik vorführen.

Das ist nur purer Neid euererseits. Warum erklärt ATI den Ingeneuren von NVidia nicht, wie man Chips in 45nm fertigt oder wie DX10.1 funktioniert? 
Beim Kauf konntet ihr euch entscheiden, was ihr unterstützen wollt, also beschwert euch jetzt nicht.


----------



## exa (21. Januar 2009)

lol, wie man sieht kann man auch mit nv graka anderer meinung sein...


----------



## doceddy (21. Januar 2009)

Und was wäre wenn ATI sich mit Havok-Physik per GPU durchgesetzt hätte? Immerhin war die Werbung auf der Homepage nicht zu übersehen. Würde man sich jetzt bei ATI beschweren?


----------



## Kelemvor (21. Januar 2009)

doceddy schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich eine Ati habe, so werde ich da nicht mitmachen. NVidia hats gekauft, NVidia hat das Recht, die Technik nur für ihre Grakas zu verwenden.
> 
> Schreibt doch eine Petition an Porsche, damit sie ihre Motoren an KIA verschenken. Oder an USA, damit sie uns ihre Waffentechnik vorführen.
> 
> ...



alles superklasse, hätte nvidia nicht selbst angeboten das ati die technik nutzen kann. warum dann also überhaupt querschlagen (nvidia und amd)
wenns ihnen doch angeblich darum geht das sich ihre technik auf breiter front durchsetzt, sollen se den jung doch machen lassen.

alle die hier so vehement dagegen wettern sind meiner meinung nach extremst markenverblendet, egal welche firma sie so toll unterstützen.


----------



## Sash (21. Januar 2009)

doceddy schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich eine Ati habe, so werde ich da nicht mitmachen. NVidia hats gekauft, NVidia hat das Recht, die Technik nur für ihre Grakas zu verwenden.
> 
> Schreibt doch eine Petition an Porsche, damit sie ihre Motoren an KIA verschenken. Oder an USA, damit sie uns ihre Waffentechnik vorführen.
> 
> ...


 unterschreib ich mal so...


----------



## Sash (21. Januar 2009)

doceddy schrieb:


> Und was wäre wenn ATI sich mit Havok-Physik per GPU durchgesetzt hätte? Immerhin war die Werbung auf der Homepage nicht zu übersehen. Würde man sich jetzt bei ATI beschweren?


 ati wird sich nie durchsetzen da jeder namenhafte spiele publisher verträge mit nvidia und mit denen zusammenarbeitet.


----------



## doceddy (21. Januar 2009)

Sash schrieb:


> ati wird sich nie durchsetzen da jeder namenhafte spiele publisher verträge mit nvidia und mit denen zusammenarbeitet.



Und was ist mit Valve?


----------



## MB-present (21. Januar 2009)

- gelöscht -


----------



## doceddy (21. Januar 2009)

MB-present schrieb:


> Und könntet ihr das FanBoy gelaber vllt. lassen? Dafür gibts schließlich ICQ.
> Und meine Meinung hatte ich ja schon gepostet. Und kann boss3D und exa am meisten zustimmen.
> 
> mfg



Entschuldige, aber willst du uns verarschen? Du bist doch einer der ersten, der damit angefangen hat.


----------



## MB-present (21. Januar 2009)

- gelöscht -


----------



## doceddy (21. Januar 2009)

MB-present schrieb:


> I*ch glaube als nVidia Fanboy kann man auch keine andere meinung haben*, den ich habe keine lust nur wegen Physx extra mehr Geld ausgeben zu müssen, den Physx ist zurzeit auch nur an noch 2 Handen abzählbaren Spielen intigriert, und auf die 2 Trümmerteile kann ich auch verzichten, die da manchmal nur mehr dargestellt werden.
> 
> mfg



Es reicht, wenn du andere beleidigst, denn du behauptest indirekt, deine "neutrale" Meinung steht über seiner.


----------



## Kelemvor (21. Januar 2009)

klar hast du damit angefangen, schon vergessen was du geschrieben hast :
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/pcghx-news/37983-petition-radeonphysx-regeneration.html#post503127

....

also eehrlisch 

wenn ich was noch weniger mag als f*boys dann die welche wo immer wieder drauf hinweisen müssen.


----------



## exa (21. Januar 2009)

bitte bitte kein kindergarten!!!


----------



## MB-present (21. Januar 2009)

- gelöscht -


----------



## Brzeczek (21. Januar 2009)

Bitte macht hier zu, bevor es Tote gibt


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (22. Januar 2009)

boss3D schrieb:


> Mir ist DX10.1 auf Radeons jedenfalls weitaus leiber, als das nutzlose PhysX.



Wie viele Games nutzen DX10.1? AC in der Releaseversion.... das wars denke ich. Kann aber sein, dass ich mich täusche. Zumindest ist es ziemlich still um DX10.1 geworden.
PhysX wird von einigen mehr genutzt und künftig in so ziemlich allen EA, THQ und 2K Games.

Havok is Mist. CPUs sind zu lahm für komplexe Physikberechnungen wie man sieht.



@Topic: Habe mich auch eingetragen, auch wenn ich bisher nur Grakas von Nvidia hatte.


Edit: @Sash: Nvidia hat bereits, kurz nachdem sie selbst PhysX auf ihre Karten portiert haben, JEDEM GPU Hersteller angeboten, kostenlos CUDA und PhysX auf deren Hardware zu übertragen. Dazu gehören auch AMD / ATI und VIA S3.




doceddy schrieb:


> Warum erklärt ATI den Ingeneuren von NVidia nicht, wie man Chips in 45nm fertigt oder wie DX10.1 funktioniert?



10.1 ist von MS entwickelt und steht allen GPU-Herstellern zur Verfügung. Weshalb auch immer empfindet Nvidia allerdings nicht das Bedürfnis, dieses zu implementieren, obwohl dies nach eigenen Angaben nur eine kleine Änderung am Chipdesign bedeuten würde.
Es würde Nvidia herzlich wenig bringen, wenn man denen erklärt, wie der 45nm Prozess funktioniert. Immerhin fertigen die nicht selbst sondern verteilen Aufträge an TSMC und Co.


----------



## Brzeczek (22. Januar 2009)

Ich bitte euch Admins bereitet das hier ein ende sonst wird es echt tote geben


----------



## Bucklew (22. Januar 2009)

MB-present schrieb:


> Ich glaube als nVidia Fanboy kann man auch keine andere meinung haben, den ich habe keine lust nur wegen Physx extra mehr Geld ausgeben zu müssen, den Physx ist zurzeit auch nur an noch 2 Handen abzählbaren Spielen intigriert, und auf die 2 Trümmerteile kann ich auch verzichten, die da manchmal nur mehr dargestellt werden.


deshalb zahlt man eben bei nvidia etwas mehr - weil sie solche technologien entwickeln und fördern und sowas natürlich geld kostet. aktuell ist es sicherlich noch mau was spiele angeht, wird sich 2009 aber sicherlich ändern.

DX11 sehe ich eher kritisch, schließlich setzt es eine DX11-Graka vorraus. d.h. die userbasis für physx (sämtliche geforce ab 8000er serie) ist auch auf längere sicht wesentlich größer als die von DX11 (alle DX11-karten, erhältlich irgendwann mal ab 2009) - der breakeven point dürfte da wo irgendwo in 5 jahren oder so sein....


----------



## kuer (22. Januar 2009)

Sash schrieb:


> naja es liegt wie ich schon sagte nicht an nvidia oder den publishern, sondern immer nur ati. die machen nix.. das könnt ihr nvidia nicht vorwerfen.


 

Du solltest vieleicht noch mal der Text lesen , bevor du so was postest . NV hat selber kein Interesse mehr die Technik zu teilen , da es im Moment so ziemlich das einzige ist was NV vorweisen kann(außnahme GTX285) . Weil Preis und Leistung ist kein Zugpferd mehr . Also erst lesen und dann posten .


----------



## ZaNoPain ™ (22. Januar 2009)

Ich weiß zwar nicht genau in welchen zügen die ATI Grafikkarten mit Physik vorteile bzw. Verbersserungen habenb soll, aber diese Kindereien von 60% der User in diesem Thread ist schlichweg lächerlich. Ändern können wir mit diesem Gelaber ehh nichts, deswegen lassen wir es lieber. Fanboy hin oder her jeder hat seine eigenen Bedürfnisse welche Graka er am besten findet.
Ich stehe zwar ehher zu AMD was CPUs angeht hab aber nen Intel und bei Grakas stehe ich ehher zu den Nvidea Karten hab aber eine ATI, komisch ist aber so.


----------



## Andy386 (22. Januar 2009)

Mal ganz kurz back to topic & ne Zusammenfassung für nen nVidiaFanboy wie mich...
* das ist ne Petition an NVidia und AMD (oder?)
* AMD soll CUDA kaufen (oder will/soll ATI die Karten anders programmieren?)
* AMD sollen PhysiX (by Aegia ) kaufen (oder?)
Warum sollte AMD sowas machen - für die paar Gamer, die sich das wünschen, was NVidia hat aber nicht selber kaufen/gekauft haben?

[edit] mist, hätt ich mir mal den letzten link durchgelesen...


----------



## Sp3cht (22. Januar 2009)

habe unterschrieben... man sollte mehr leute darauf aufmerksam machen!!!!!


----------



## hafi020493 (24. Januar 2009)

Meines Wissens nach gabs auf PCGH mal einen Artikel in dem stand das Nvidia die PhysiX Schnittstelle Open Source macht. Es stand sogar das AMD sie implementieren könnte wenn sie wollten, ich denke dass sie daran gar kein interesse haben weil mit DX11 Compute Shader kommen und das die Entwicklung sicher erheblich vereinfachen wird....


----------



## klefreak (24. Januar 2009)

ich schua regelmäßig auf NGOHQ.com, und hoffe jedesmal dass sich was tut, aber da brauchst halt geduld  (bis DX11)

mfg Klemens


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (27. Januar 2009)

klefreak schrieb:


> (bis DX11)



Ich frage mich, warum Entwickler wie EA und Co. sich auf PhysX festlegen, obwohl sie ja wissen, dass mit DX11 etwas kommt, was nicht nur Nvidia-User nutzen können.
Wenn ich mich heute zwischen A und B entscheiden muss und morgen kommt C, welches A und B quasi hinfällig machen würde, warum warte ich dann nicht bis C kommt?
Vermutlich ist die in DX11 integrierte Lösung nicht so das Gelbe vom Ei?


----------



## NCphalon (27. Januar 2009)

hab unterschrieben, mich wurmts nämlich auch dass ma sich immer entscheiden muss, entweder DX10.1 oder PhysX... mich würds ma interessieren wann HavoxFX weitergeführt wird, die gehörn zu Intel welche wiederrum mit AMD zusammenarbeiten, mit so ner kombi müsste sich eigentlich was reissen lassen...


----------



## Stefan Payne (27. Januar 2009)

An dieser Stelle möcht ich nochmal drauf hinweisen, das nVidia das nicht so ganz ernst gemeint haben könnte, als sie AMd dazu eingeladen haben, bei PhysX mitzumachen.

Von Leuten die etwas mehr denn ich von PC Hardware und dem drumherum verstehen (Programmierern), haben mir das erzählt.


----------



## Bucklew (27. Januar 2009)

GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Ich frage mich, warum Entwickler wie EA und Co. sich auf PhysX festlegen, obwohl sie ja wissen, dass mit DX11 etwas kommt, was nicht nur Nvidia-User nutzen können.


weil die nutzerbasis von physx (sämtliche geforce ab der 8er serie) noch für mehrere jahre größer ist als die von DX11 - da ist schließlich eine komplett neue karte fällig und jeder nvidiakarte mit DX11 ist ja auch automatisch wieder ne physxkarte....


----------



## Balder (27. Januar 2009)

Wozu so etwas unterschreiben?Ist Nvidias gutes recht nicht umsonst haben sie es damals aufgekauft.
Machen nun mal alle Firmen so also wieso nicht? Wenn Nvidia doch noch rechte abtreten würde, sollten sie es für teures Geld an ATI verkaufen.
Und jetzt jammert nicht rum von wegen Nvidia Fanboy blabla. So machen es nun mal alle oder warum denkt ihr kam erst jetzt eine Soundkarte raus die EAX 5.0 unterstützt und nicht von der Firma Creative stammt? Ganz einfach weil sie ihren EAX Standard nicht rausgeben damit IHR mehr Geld für deren Produkte bezahlt da dieses Feature nun mal kein anderer bietet.
Also denkt mal gescheit drüber nach und ihr werdet feststellen , dass wenn es Nvidia zulassen würde dies aus reiner Kulanz ist.


----------



## Kelemvor (27. Januar 2009)

so what ? was spricht also dagegen an nvidias "kulanz" zu appellieren und zum wohle der spieleindustrie und der gamer diese schnittstelle zu öffnen ?

vor allem haben sie es ja schonmal angeboten, ob es ernst gemeint war sei mal dahingestellt. 
asserdem war glaub ich nie was von davon zu lesen unter welchen bedingungen sie es denn amd ermöglicht hätten.

hätten sie das angebot nie gemacht, würde ich dir ja sogar recht geben.


----------



## =mkZ= (27. Januar 2009)

glaubt ihr jetzt etwa alle das diese petition irgendwas bringt?! lol!

nVidia hats amd angeboten jedoch hätten diese technische daten freigeben müssen...
also war das "nein" von amd ein kluger schachzug weil nvidia so an details kommen wollte...

und welche spiele gibts wirklich die mit diesem physxkramm laufen?
ohh mirrors edge toll...

naja ich finde das zeugs unnötig
und denke das amd eine eigene lösung bringen wird wenn die zeit reif ist dafür


----------



## DesmondHume (27. Januar 2009)

Da unterschreibe ich doch glatt!


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (27. Januar 2009)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> An dieser Stelle möcht ich nochmal drauf hinweisen, das nVidia das nicht so ganz ernst gemeint haben könnte, als sie AMd dazu eingeladen haben, bei PhysX mitzumachen.
> 
> Von Leuten die etwas mehr denn ich von PC Hardware und dem drumherum verstehen (Programmierern), haben mir das erzählt.



Haben die dir auch eine Begründung genannt?


----------



## Bucklew (28. Januar 2009)

=mkZ= schrieb:


> und welche spiele gibts wirklich die mit diesem physxkramm laufen?
> ohh mirrors edge toll...


wart mal noch 1-2 jahre, es gibt einen haufen spiele in der pipeline mit physx...


----------



## Sintharas (1. Februar 2009)

hab ebenfalls unterschrieben, weil die HERSTELLER GPU-Physik nur unterstützen, wenn AMD/ATI AUCH(!) unterstützt wird!
ps: hab bis jetzt nur nVidia gekauft, aber finds trotzdem nich ok, dass ATI-Usern Physx vorenthalten wird!


----------



## Aerron (1. Februar 2009)

Da sollte nan noch ne Petition dran hängen für bessere Treiber 

Ich denke Mal das AMD/Ati auf zu vielen Hochzeiten tanzen um am Ball zu bleiben was die Programierung angeht.Das ist dann auch der feine unterschied zu Nvida die da ihr Team hat die sich mit nichts anderem auseinandersetzen.

Ups wieder topic on
Ich möchte auch Physx für meine Radeons sonst sehe ich nicht so schön die Fetzen fliegen in Fear 2 

edit. na Klasse ................signnatur  161 wir werden die Welt verändern  


Gruß Aerron


----------



## Reigenspieler (1. Februar 2009)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Haben die dir auch eine Begründung genannt?


Nein, das sind die lustigen Leute die alles wissen, aber nichts sagen. Hab selten so gut gelacht wie bei diesem Thread! Sash war bisher die Krönung.

btt: Im Moment sehe ich keinen Grund mir extra wegen PhysX eine Nvidia zu kaufen. Besonders, weil bei wehenden Fanen die Sache immer so wirkt, als würden da kleine Schaniere drin sein und der Stoff kann sich nur an diesen Schanieren bewegen  . Das sieht nicht besonders pralle aus, denn das hat sogar die Physikmod von Oblivion besser gekonnt.
Meiner Meinung nach sollte man noch einmal grundlegend bedenken, an welchen Stellen man eine Physikbeschleunigung einsetzt und wie die Sache aussehen muss. So lange gefällt mir die Havok-Physik in den Source-Spielen einfach besser, besonders weil sie sehr tief ins Gameplay mit eingreift.
Es ist aber nichts nichtsdestotrotz ist die Arbeit dieser Leute anerkennenswert!


----------



## Olstyle (1. Februar 2009)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Haben die dir auch eine Begründung genannt?



Die Begründung ist eigentlich recht einfach:
Nvidia hat von ATI verlangt die komplette GPU- und Treiberarchitektur offen zu legen damit man PhysX selbst daran anpassen könne.

Den Wert dieser Informationen ist PhysiX aber garantiert nicht Wert. Sowas raus zu rücken wäre quasi Selbstmord.


----------



## Reigenspieler (1. Februar 2009)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Die Begründung ist eigentlich recht einfach:
> Nvidia hat von ATI verlangt die komplette GPU- und Treiberarchitektur offen zu legen damit man PhysX selbst daran anpassen könne.
> 
> Den Wert dieser Informationen ist PhysiX aber garantiert nicht Wert. Sowas raus zu rücken wäre quasi Selbstmord.


Sicher? Ich meinte bisher, dass das eher ein Gerücht sei!


----------



## CloudCrunsher (1. Februar 2009)

MB-present schrieb:


> Ich glaube als nVidia Fanboy kann man auch keine andere meinung haben, den ich habe keine lust nur wegen Physx extra mehr Geld ausgeben zu müssen, den Physx ist zurzeit auch nur an noch 2 Handen abzählbaren Spielen intigriert, und auf die 2 Trümmerteile kann ich auch verzichten, die da manchmal nur mehr dargestellt werden.
> 
> mfg



Jo wenn physx für dich ja so unnptz is da es angeblich nur 2 spiele unterstützen, wieso willst du dann das ey AMD Physx gibt?


----------



## Reigenspieler (1. Februar 2009)

CloudCrunsher schrieb:


> Jo wenn physx für dich ja so unnptz is da es angeblich nur 2 spiele unterstützen, wieso willst du dann das ey AMD Physx gibt?


Er sagt ja, er möchte nicht mehr Geld dafür ausgeben. Aber kostenlos ist willkommen. Also, wenn ich seinen Post richtig verstanden habe.


----------



## Olstyle (1. Februar 2009)

Reigenspieler schrieb:


> Sicher? Ich meinte bisher, dass das eher ein Gerücht sei!



Wenn ich mich nicht täusche stand es genau so mal in einer Newsmeldung von PCG.
Unter den ganzen News über das NGOHQ Projekt finde ich die aber selbst nicht mehr.


----------



## boss3D (1. Februar 2009)

Ich unterschreibe nicht. 

Ich will, dass Radeons nur gute und brauchbare Features haben, die man auch in einer Vielzahl von Games anwenden kann. PhysX zähle ich da nicht dazu. Soll lieber PhysX an DX11 zugrunde gehen und wir haben dann mit dem Nachfolger von DX10 alle wieder die Möglichkeit auf die gleichen Effekte unabhängig von der Hardware ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Kosake (1. Februar 2009)

boss3D schrieb:


> Ich unterschreibe nicht.
> 
> Ich will, dass Radeons nur gute und brauchbare Features haben, die man auch in einer Vielzahl von Games anwenden kann. PhysX zähle ich da nicht dazu. Soll lieber PhysX an DX11 zugrunde gehen und wir haben dann mit dem Nachfolger von DX10 alle wieder die Möglichkeit auf die gleichen Effekte unabhängig von der Hardware ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Dir ist schon klar, dass NV Physx auf CUDA (ist genauso freiprogrammierbar mit OpenGl etc.) aufbaut und damit nix anderes ist, als das was mit DX11 eingeführt wird. Im Grunde hängt AMD in dieser Hinsicht nun mal aus technologischer Sicht hinterher. So können NV Nutzer schon ab der GF8 Reihe Physx genießen oder die alte Karte als zusätzlichen Beschleuniger nehmen.

Und zu den Games es wurden 3 weitere Publisher/Entwickerstudios hinzugewonnen. Es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit bis die Games rauskommen. DX10.1 Games kann man ja auch an einer Hand abzählen nur mal nebenbei 

@Topic 
Wenn ATI/AMD sich strikt weigert ein von NV kostenlos angebotenes Feature mit in die Treibern zu integrieren sind Sie selbst schuld.


----------



## Pffzzhh! (1. Februar 2009)

*signed*

Also ich finds schade... Man hat bei all solchen vergleichbaren Features gesehen, dass es solange kaum unterstützt wird, bis alle wichtigen Hersteller sie unterstützen.

Ein schon genanntes, gutes Beispiel ist Direct3D 10.1. Da nur AMD (jaja und diese kleinen Low-End Karten) es unterstützt, gibt es kaum Spiele, die es nutzen. PhysX -> Nur NVidia, kaum Spiele. Wobei natürlich NVidia den kleinen Vorteil von größeren Marktanteil und mehr Investition/Zusammenarbeit bei den Spieleentwickler hat.

Wir als Kunden und Spieler schauen in die Röhre... Wir werden in diesen Tagen kein Spiel mit den beiden technologisch sinnvollen Funktionen von DX10.1 und PhysX zocken können... Bei den Prozessoren ist es, etwas abstrakt gesehen, ähnlich mit den erweiterten Befehlssätzen (SSE, 3DNow, ...). Da gab es einen Zeitpunkt, wo AMD seine 64Bit Technologie mit den bis dahin entwickelten SSE-Sätzen von Intel austauschte. Ein Paradies für Entwickler und kurz danach für Kunden. Nun konnte endlich jede Software auf jedem Prozessor von den SSE Beschleunigungen profitieren. Und für mich noch wichtiger: 64Bit war damit endlich reif für den Privatmarkt, keine Minute zu früh, nun, wo wir gerne unsere >=4GB RAM ausnutzen wollen!

Das wird zwar nicht zwischen den beiden Graka-Herstellern geschehen, aber ich wollte damit nur verdeutlichen, dass es am Ende wir alle sind, die nutzen davon hätten... Denn dann würde definitiv die Unterstützung von PhysX deutlich steigen träum


----------



## boss3D (1. Februar 2009)

@ Kosake
1.) CUDA =! DX11
2.) Ob AMD technologisch gesehen hinterherhängt, ist Ansichtssache. Ich halte DX10.1 für das deutlich bessere Feature, obwohl es auch kaum unterstüzt wird.
3.) Der Release von DX11 ist bereits zu nahe, als dass noch mit vielen PhysX Games zu rechnen ist. Dass man da jetzt vielleicht 3 Hersteller überredet hat, sich PhysX mal anzuschauen, ändert daran nichts.
4.) Deine letzte Aussage könnte man auch auf nVidia in Bezug auf DX10.1 umlegen.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Kosake (1. Februar 2009)

boss3D schrieb:


> @ Kosake
> 1.) CUDA =! DX11
> 2.) Ob AMD technologisch gesehen hinterherhängt, ist Ansichtssache. Ich halte DX10.1 für das deutlich bessere Feature, obwohl es auch kaum unterstüzt wird.
> 3.) Der Release von DX11 ist bereits zu nahe, als dass noch mit vielen PhysX Games zu rechnen ist. Dass man da jetzt vielleicht 3 Hersteller überredet hat, sich PhysX mal anzuschauen, ändert daran nichts.
> ...



Wie schon oben geschrieben CUDA ist freiprogrammierbar und damit auch unter der einheitlichen DX11, ich nenn sie jetzt mal, "CUDA" Sprache verwendbar (basiert wohl auf OpenGL wie vorab heißt). Das war ja von Anfang an NV Absicht, um so möglichst viele Möglichkeiten für Software zu bieten:
-Folding@home
-Videobearbeitung
-Videodarstellung (siehe Youtube Qualität-Verbesserung)

sind nur einige Einsatzmöglichkeiten und natürlich auch Physx.
Dank der Unified Shader ist man sogar soweit x86 Software zu berechnen und dank der vielen Kerne auch schneller (siehe Server-Umrüstung auf MultiGPU Systeme)
Das heißt mit der Einführung von DX11 wird es weiterhin Physx geben, WEIL wie oben geschildert CUDA in der Lage ist, durch die freie Programmierung, diese zu berechnen/angepasst zu werden.

DX10.1 im Gegensatz dazu wird untergehen, den welcher Entwickler nimmt bei einer Entwicklungszeit von 1-3 Jahren DX10.1, wenn DX11 vor der Tür steht.

Heißt im Klartext Physx wird auch mit DX11 weiter Bestand haben, DX10.1 wegen der mangelnden Unterstützung und dem neueren DX11 einfach verschwinden.


----------



## Kelemvor (2. Februar 2009)

Kosake schrieb:


> DX10.1 im Gegensatz dazu wird untergehen, den welcher Entwickler nimmt bei einer Entwicklungszeit von 1-3 Jahren DX10.1, wenn DX11 vor der Tür steht.
> 
> Heißt im Klartext Physx wird auch mit DX11 weiter Bestand haben, DX10.1 wegen der mangelnden Unterstützung und dem neueren DX11 einfach verschwinden.



eher wird dx10.1 eine teilsumme von dx11 sein, physx dagegen wird durch eigene neue dx11 routinen ermöglicht, mit sicherheit nicht mit CUDA. 

ansonsten hätte MS damals dx3d an openGL angenähert, haben sie aber nicht und sowas werden sie auch nie.


----------



## Kosake (2. Februar 2009)

Kelemvor schrieb:


> eher wird dx10.1 eine teilsumme von dx11 sein, physx dagegen wird durch eigene neue dx11 routinen ermöglicht, mit sicherheit nicht mit CUDA.
> 
> ansonsten hätte MS damals dx3d an openGL angenähert, haben sie aber nicht und sowas werden sie auch nie.



Natürlich wird es Bestandteil von DX11, habe ich ja auch nie verneint (s.o.) Es geht aber um die Programmsprache und die wird möglichst offen sein, um eine große Anzahl von Software zuzulassen (wurde vorab gesagt s.o.). Stream Prozessoren (Shader Units) bekommen durch in ihre Vielzahl immer mehr Gewicht. 
Es bleibt dann den Entwicklern vorbehalten in welche Richtung sie gehen, CPU oder Shader Units der Grakas zur Berechnung zu nutzen. Aber da CUDA jetzt schon offen ist, kann man es auch unter den neuen DX11 Funktionen weiterhin umsetzen (einfach nur auf die neue Sprache anpassen - und fertig = WEIL CUDA heutzutage schon offen ist )

Man muss es so sehen AMD/ATI wollen es weiterhin mit der CPU/Havok versuchen, NV hingegen mit der GPU. Beides wird es unter DX11 geben. Sind nur verschiedene Ansätze. 

Natürlich wird DX10.1 Bestandteil von DX11 (Abwärtskompitiblität), aber trotzdem ist es ein anderer Renderpfad, der nicht seperat angesprochen werden kann. Entweder DX9, DX10 (oder DX10.1) oder DX11 eben und da liegt der Knackpunkt.


----------



## cubbi223 (2. Februar 2009)

Cuda basiert wohl nicht auf OpenGL. AUF OpenCL schon garnicht. Es ist ne eingen entwickling von NV. Die im vergleich zu DirectX sehr hardware nahe programiert sein dürfte. was wiederum genaue design kenntnisse vorraussetzt. ich kann ATI da schon verstehen. Wer liefert Technik gerne freihaus.

- Folding@Home hat ATI auch und das schon früher 
- Viedobearbeitung geht auch. steckt nur noch in den kinderschuhen (Stream)
- Youtube......mir egal die Qualli von youtube ist ok und viele videos gibt es schon in HQ. also 

Und zu DX 10.1: wie "Kelemvor" schon erwähte werden die befehlssätze in DX11 übergehen.

Das heist aber nicht das ATI karten gleich DX11 tauglich sind. für DX11 brauchen beide lagen neue Karten. Darüber können/sollen wir uns später aufregen 

Übrigens wurde eingangs erwähnt das sich beide Hersteller weigern sowohl NV als auch ATI.


----------



## Kosake (2. Februar 2009)

cubbi223 schrieb:


> Übrigens wurde eingangs erwähnt das sich beide Hersteller weigern sowohl NV als auch ATI.



Regeneration zu unterstützen? Also das muss ich mal klarstellen. ATI hat sich von Anfang an geweigert Test Samples zur Verfügung zustellen, sowie gab es keine Bereitschaft von den "Roten" das Projekt jemals zu unterstützen (weil ATI/AMD sich mit Havok zusammen getan hat, ist dann  klar das die nicht zweigleisig fahren). NV hat anfangs sogar bei der Treiberentwicklung/Physx Unterstützung für Radeons geholfen, Programcodes etc zur Verfügung gestellt, aber nachdem es abzusehen war, dass ATI/AMD da nicht mitspielt, haben sie sich zurückgezogen. Ist ja auch verständlich, wenn das Projekt zum Scheitern verurteilt ist durch die mangelnden Unterstützung des eigentlichen Herstellers


----------



## cubbi223 (2. Februar 2009)

ATI hat meines erachtens nach richtig gehandelt. Ich geb doch auch nicht jeden daher gelaufenden mein Pin für meine EC karte.

Das selbe ist bei ATI mit dem Design des Treiber und des Chip. die würde ich auch nicht jedem geben.


----------



## Bucklew (2. Februar 2009)

boss3D schrieb:


> 3.) Der Release von DX11 ist bereits zu nahe, als dass noch mit vielen PhysX Games zu rechnen ist. Dass man da jetzt vielleicht 3 Hersteller überredet hat, sich PhysX mal anzuschauen, ändert daran nichts.


das release ja, aber die gruppe mit dx11-kompatibler grafikkarte ist noch auf einige jahre hinaus kleiner als die mit physx-kompatibler karte.


----------



## Kosake (2. Februar 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> das release ja, aber die gruppe mit dx11-kompatibler grafikkarte ist noch auf einige jahre hinaus kleiner als die mit physx-kompatibler karte.



Genau
Und da bekannter Weise eine 9600gt schon reicht für eine gute Leistung, kann man auch alte Grakas noch weiter benutzen, die dann kein DX11 (aber durch die freiprogrammierbare CUDA Schnittstelle noch einsatzfähig sind) haben.

Was die Grafikleistung angeht, sind keine großen Sprünge zu erwarten, aber die Physikberechnung steckt dem gegenüber noch in den Kinderschuhen.
Die Zukunft wird zeigen, ob sie weiter mit der CPU/Havok oder per GPU berechnet wird.


----------



## cubbi223 (3. Februar 2009)

@ Kosake 
wie kommt die Meinnugsänderung


----------



## MG42 (7. Februar 2009)

Mir Wurscht was die (IT-Riesen) machen, solange sie was haben was mir als Endverbraucher nutzt. Allerdings wäre nix dagegen, wenn das mal schnell ginge.


----------



## Fuzi0n (8. Februar 2009)

Daraus wird bestimmt nix. Es geht hier um Geld und nicht das was der Verbraucher möchte. Wenn AMD also nicht kräftig zahlt (was sie natürlich nicht machen werden) wird das also nix.

Im Endeffekt wird es so aussehen:

Nvidia: Physx
Intel (Larabee): Havok FX (GPU-Beschleunigung)
AMD/ATI: Havok FX (Nur CPU) oder evtl. eine eigene Lösung

AMD wird mit Sicherheit keine Lizenz für Physx oder Havok FX (GPU) erhalten. Nvidia bzw. Intel haben Ageia respektive Havok nur gekauft um die eigene Grafikkartenreihe attraktiver zu machen, nicht um mit Lizenzen Geld zu verdienen. Es würde sich für Nvidia oder Intel nicht lohnen, da sie mit dem Verkauf einer eigenen Grafikkarte viel mehr verdienen. Daraus folgt, dass eine Lizenz einfach überteuert wäre.

Wer die entsprechende GPU-Physik-Beschleunigung unbedingt möchte, muss dann halt die entsprechende Grafikkarte kaufen... oder mit der CPU-Beschleunigung halt leben und eine entsprechend leistungsfähigere Grafikkarte oder CPU kaufen um den minimalen negativen Leistungsunterschied zu kompensieren.

Aber das finde ich persönlich nicht schlimm, es gibt nur wenige Spiele, die Physx unterstützen. Und falls mir das Spiel wegen Physx mit CPU-Beschleunigung etwas langsam ist, dann schalte FSAA von 4x auf 2x. - fertig. Aber Nvidia kaufe ich mir derzeit mit Sicherheit nicht. 

Aber mal schauen was die Zeit bringt, vielleicht entwickelt AMD sogar eine eigene Lösung. Das wäre schön bunt.


----------



## cubbi223 (8. Februar 2009)

Intel plant aber anders. sie wollen das der CPU wieder mehr bedeutung zukommt. sie ist ja im moment "nicht wirklich" gefordert bei der games sache. larabee ist ja nix anderes als ne cpu die für die bild berechnung genutzt werden soll. d.h. Dirrect X 9 10 11 ect würden in Software ermöglicht werden


----------



## Stefan Payne (8. Februar 2009)

Larrabee ist 'ne echte Grafikkarte und eine GPU, der Unterschied ist, das man hier noch zusätzlich x86 kompatiblität bietet.

Der x86 Kern ist aber ziemlich stupide, ht AFAIR nichtmal OoOE, also ähnlich dem Atom...


----------



## cubbi223 (8. Februar 2009)

Egal  CPU ist CPU und das Intel DX und openGL in Software "emulieren" will meine ich irgendwo gelesen zu haben larabee ist ne CPU mit vielen x 86 kernen die dem Pentium ähneln. ich glaub 32 stück wahren das.

Das sie als graka im PCIe Port verkauft werden soo steht fest. vorerst (laut Intel).


----------



## Andy386 (8. Februar 2009)

Ich find es lustig, zu sehen, wie die ganzen ATI-Fanboys hier auf NVidia schimpfen, die das ATI-Knowhow haben wollen.
PhysiX ist keine Erfindung von Nvidia, sondern von Aegia.
Nvidia hat CUDA gemacht, ATI dafür (so sagen die ) Stream.
Nvidia hat PhysiX auf CUDA portiert.
ATI hat das nicht... Die haben ja Havok 

PhysiX lässt sich sicher auf Stream portieren, aber das kann ja wohl nur Nvidia, weil die das Know-How gekauft haben (und das kostet Geld)

Und klar, würd ich auch kotzen, wenn ich MirrorsEgde mit Physik spielen wöllte und ne ATI 4xxx hätte. Da hilft dann entweder vorher erkundigen oder auf DX11 warten (ich könnt mir vorstellen, dass man auch das mit CUDA emulieren könnte... )


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (8. Februar 2009)

Andy386 schrieb:


> PhysiX



Es heißt PhysX.


----------



## Fuzi0n (8. Februar 2009)

Ja Genau, ich kaufe mir ne Nvidia Karte und zwar nur für Mirror's Edge, damit ich die Fähnchen besser flattern sehe... Weil das Spiel sonst unspielbar ist. Und weil das so ist, hat Nvidia deutlich mehr Grafikkarten verkauft als ATI/AMD. lol  
[/Ironie off]

Außerdem weigern sich hier einige Nvidia Fanboys wohl die Posts durchzulesen, bevor sie ihren Senf dazu geben.


----------



## DocVersillia (9. Februar 2009)

Ich habe ne 4870 und würde auch gerne PhysX haben...deshalb *signed


----------



## Sash (9. Februar 2009)

man man kauft euch einfach die bessere karte, ne gtx285..


----------



## cubbi223 (9. Februar 2009)

Sash schrieb:


> man man kauft euch einfach die bessere karte, ne gtx285..




Mach ich sobald du mir da geld dafür gibst.   du Fan Boy nur wegen PhsyX ne teure Karte kaufen. Kannste Kicken. Schick mir das Geld und ich kommen dem Wunsch eines Fan Boys nach


----------



## Sash (9. Februar 2009)

muß man halt sparen. mußte ich auch.. nun hab ich meinen q9650 und meine gtx285 und bin glücklich, muß nicht heulen. naja mußt ich nie, da ich von anfang an nie auf ati gesetzt habe.


----------



## Fate T.H (9. Februar 2009)

Sash schrieb:


> muß man halt sparen. mußte ich auch.. nun hab ich meinen q9650 und meine gtx285 und bin glücklich, muß nicht heulen. naja mußt ich nie, da ich von anfang an nie auf ati gesetzt habe.



Das Wort zum Montag bin stolz auf dich.

Sorry aber nur weil einige sich keine GTX leisten können oder wollen muß man nicht ausfallend werden.


To Topic:

Werd ich sicher nicht unterstüzen denn außer viel heiße Luft hat Regenration noch nicht produziert.
Ich denke auch nicht das sich Phsyx zum standard etabliert wohl eher HavokFX oder per DX11 und nur wegen Physix sich ne Geforce kaufen ist auch nicht der bringer.


----------



## maxi2290 (10. Februar 2009)

Ich würde nicht sagen das Nvida oder ATi/AMD das bessere Unternehmen ist. Beide hatten zeitweise sehr sehr gute aber auch genauso schlechte Grakkas im Angebot (FX5800Ultra, HD2900XT). 

Nvidia hat sich halt PhysX eingekauft, für schlappe 100 mio. was gar nicht mal so teuer war, denn sowas selbst aus dem Boden zu stampfen ist auch nicht ganz billig und vor allem sehr zeitaufwendig.

Da alle Unreal Ungine 3 spiele von haus aus PhysX unterstützen, war das aus meiner sicht gut investiertes Geld.

Niemand kann sie zwingen ATi/AMD daran teilhaben zu lassen. Ich an ihrer Stelle würde das auch nicht tun.

Allerdings glaube ich auch das die "großen" Zeiten von PhysX von der Aktzeptanz von DX 11 abhängen. Denn da ist ja bekanntlich auch Physikberechnung auf der Grakka vorgesehen.

Außerdem kann man sich ja mit Windows 7 zu der ATi Karte (meinetwegen HD4870) auch noch ne Nvidia stecken. Denn Windows 7 soll ja fähig sein zwei Grafikkartentreiber zu laden.


----------



## Olstyle (10. Februar 2009)

maxi2290 schrieb:


> Da alle Unreal Ungine 3 spiele von haus aus PhysX unterstützen, war das aus meiner sicht gut investiertes Geld.


Die Unreal 3 Engine benutzt nur von Haus aus die Novodex-Engine.
Um eine PhysX Einheit(sei es nun extra-Karte oder Graka) ansprechen zu können muss trotzdem speziell auf diese hin programmiert werden.

Das ist auch der große Fehler in der Politik von Ageia gewesen. Hätte Novodex wirklich immer von einer PhysX Karte profitieren können wären sie nie zum Verkaufskandidaten geworden.


----------



## maxi2290 (11. Februar 2009)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Die Unreal 3 Engine benutzt nur von Haus aus die Novodex-Engine.
> Um eine PhysX Einheit(sei es nun extra-Karte oder Graka) ansprechen zu können muss trotzdem speziell auf diese hin programmiert werden.
> 
> Das ist auch der große Fehler in der Politik von Ageia gewesen. Hätte Novodex wirklich immer von einer PhysX Karte profitieren können wären sie nie zum Verkaufskandidaten geworden.



gut man lernt ja nie aus 

jedenfalls bin ich mir ziemlich sicher das nvidia nicht so dämlich sein wird ein Verkaufsargument ihres Produktes aufzugeben. Im leben bekommt man nichts geschenkt, das gilt auch für AMD/ATi


----------

